# Canon Rebel T3



## Greiver (Aug 4, 2012)

Canon EOS Rebel T3 12.2MP DSLR Camera With 18-55mm Image Stabilized Lens Kit - Red - FS Exclusive : Cameras - Future Shop

I'm thinking of getting this as my first DSLR as I've read that this is a good entry level camera to get. Any opinions? Tips?


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 4, 2012)

It's a good entry level. 
Tips: Buy the magic lantern or similar book for whatever camera you purchase. The manual tells you WHAT everything is, but not a darned thing about what it does. 
Bookmark this page and return to read and re-read the beginner tutorials when you have your camera in hand Digital Photography Tips and Tutorials
When you get stumped go back and read again while playing with your camera. 
Have fun!


----------



## Greiver (Aug 4, 2012)

So there's a book called Magic Lantern for cameras that tell you what everything does?


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 4, 2012)

David Busch Compact Field Guide for Canon T3/1100D 9781435460300
David Busch Canon T3/1100D Guide to DSLR Photography 9781435460263
Those are the first two I found. There are several publishers that put them out.


----------



## KmH (Aug 4, 2012)

I can't recommend the T3, because it does not have spot metering mode.

Canon includes a user's manual "that tell you what everything does" with all their DSLR cameras.


----------



## belial (Aug 5, 2012)

MLeeK said:
			
		

> David Busch Compact Field Guide for Canon T3/1100D 9781435460300
> David Busch Canon T3/1100D Guide to DSLR Photography 9781435460263
> Those are the first two I found. There are several publishers that put them out.



+1 to the David Busch books. When I bought my camera it was on a three week delivery so I downloaded the David Busch books and read them while I was waiting. By the time the camera arrived (first slr) I knew just about everything about it


----------



## Greiver (Aug 5, 2012)

Well I've got some reading to do then.


----------



## elizabethysmom (Aug 5, 2012)

I started with a t3 - it was a great camera, sometimes I miss it, it was very intuitive and produced some lovely images.


----------



## Greiver (Aug 7, 2012)

I might also have my eye on the Nikon D3100, is this one any better?


----------



## jrizal (Aug 7, 2012)

Greiver said:


> I might also have my eye on the Nikon D3100, is this one any better?



The Nikon D3100 is better and both now sell for $499 with kit lens. If you can stretch it a  bit further, the Canon T2i would be a better camera than both. The T2i AFAIK has the same sensor as the T3i and 60D and has a little more bells and whistles than the D3100 which I own. This by no means indicate that the T3 is not a good camera. But put in some good glass and you can still get great pictures. It's just that there are better deals out there nowadays. Below are some links for the T2i.

Canon Rebel T2i Digital Camera 18-55mm IS Lens Kit - Daxmart - Camera Accessories, Bundles, Battery Kits (not that familiar with this vendor though)

Search Results


----------



## Greiver (Aug 7, 2012)

Hmm, that's barely any more than the 2 that I linked (cost-wise), I'll check that one out too.


----------



## johnv (Aug 16, 2012)

Hello---New here but old to Canon. I just bought a Canon T3 after having a Canon AE1P for over 25 years. It was an excellent camera
and I knew it and my 3 lenses well. I decided it was time to go digital so I stayed with the Canon name and bought the entry level to
re-aquaint myself. Haven't done much shooting in past 5 or so years. The T3 seems to be a decent camera, it has a few flaws, I am not 
crazy about the non grip on the left side and can't for the life of me figure the eye cup or the viewfinder cover attached to the strap. The
biggest drawback to me is I just cant "dial" in manual or shutter -aperture preferred. There's a lot of reading and techno jargin I need to learn.
Outside of a few  quirks I think I can grow to like this, especially the "non film" part.---John


----------



## rokvi (Aug 17, 2012)

The T4 I think it is, has just come out which they sell here as 650D.  So the price on the T3i  (600D) is dropping fast.
Check that one out.


----------



## belial (Aug 17, 2012)

rokvi said:
			
		

> The T4 I think it is, has just come out which they sell here as 650D.  So the price on the T3i  (600D) is dropping fast.
> Check that one out.



It isn't going to drop as fast or as far as you think yet. Canon usually keeps at least 2 txi cameras on the market at a time. You won't see a huge drop until production is stopped and thill probably be at least another year.


----------



## rokvi (Aug 17, 2012)

belial said:


> rokvi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



However,  I can pick one up now, for half the price I originally payed. :angry1:


----------



## Greiver (Oct 16, 2012)

I know this is probably a dead topic but I just got the Nikon D3100 (it was $100 off) .Thanks everyone for your help.


----------

